# Making 5 gallons of wine in a 6 gal carboy



## agb4090 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it a problem to make 5 gallons of wine in a 6 gallon carboy? I'm making Apfelwein so I'm not sure if I should just top it off with juice (but on the other hand I don't want to water it down) or leave it at 5 gallons.


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2013)

The problem with making a 5 gallon batch in a 6 gallon carboy is you are screaming for oxidation of your wine. Make 6 gallons in a 6 gallon carboy and a 5 gallon in a 5 gallon carboy


----------



## agb4090 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok well unfortunately the guy helping me out at the brewing store told me wrong when he said it was fine to do. So is there nothing I can do to save this batch or am I going to have to toss it and remake a batch in a 5 gallon carboy?


----------



## dralarms (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't toss it. I make 5 gallon kits in 6 gallon carboys all the time. The key is to transfer to a 5 gallon once you get too around 1.020 to 1.010. That way you protect your investment. 

I would recommend getting a 5 gallon before the wine gets that far, even a 5 gallon better bottle would be better than loosing your wine. 

Now, this is all if you're bulk aging in the carboy, if you're going to do like me and once its finished you stabilize it, clear it and bottle it and let it age in the bottle.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 30, 2013)

Your wine will oxidize and be unpleasant to drink.

Purchase a 5 gallon glass carboy - about $30-$35. When it is finished fermenting - rack over to 5 gal carboy, stabilize, and keep the wine topped up into the neck of the carboy - about an inch below the bung...


----------



## jswordy (Apr 30, 2013)

Julie said:


> The problem with making a 5 gallon batch in a 6 gallon carboy is you are screaming for oxidation of your wine. Make 6 gallons in a 6 gallon carboy and a 5 gallon in a 5 gallon carboy



I am not sure I understand. Can you PM me with further details Julie? 

j/k 

All kidding aside, if you want to use a 6-gallon carboy you could fill the bottom of it with sanitized marbles to raise the 5-gallon level to the neck. It would be pretty heavy though.


----------

